# What gender is my cockatiel



## luna202 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, I recently got my 4 month old cockatiel and I’m not sure the gender of it yet due to the mutation of the bird. The man that sold me the cockatiel claimed it’s male but after looking through the internet I’m thinking other wise.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Does you bird sing a lot? or Do yours do heat wing? At 4 months age, male will do heart wing very often. I think you have a white face also cinnamon pied ? It is very difficult to sex.


----------



## luna202 (Oct 17, 2020)

He doesn’t sing often I had him for a week now and he never sings. Also I don’t see him doing heart wings too. I seen him do the heart wings once or twice in the whole week his been with us.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's too early to tell. All babies look like females until they have their first molt, which usually happens when they're about six months old. Males don't start singing for several months either. A bird that's in a new home will usually act very subdued at first (often for several weeks) because they're nervous and not sure that it's a safe place. Just wait a while and you'll eventually find out what the sex is.


----------



## CarlWayne (Oct 25, 2020)

luna202 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently got my 4 month old cockatiel and I’m not sure the gender of it yet due to the mutation of the bird. The man that sold me the cockatiel claimed it’s male but after looking through the internet I’m thinking other wise.
> View attachment 92747
> View attachment 92748
> View attachment 92749


That is a female, I believe. Males have solid colors on the bottom of tail feathers; females have patterns.


----------

